# How long it take ya?



## M44RT L

Try this for a few amusing minutes....took me ten

http://nlp.fi.muni.cz/~xsvobod4/amanita ... intro.html


----------



## M44RT L

...well i thought it was rather good


----------



## scoTTy

I'm afraid I'm not patient enough! :?


----------



## Love_iTT

I thought that was brilliant  More please!!

(I know, little things please little minds :wink: )

Graham


----------



## scoTTy

OK So the intrigue got the better of me.

So about 10 minutes to start and then another 10. 

Worth it though [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## justinp

Excellent


----------



## TTotal

Nope, give up


----------



## JamKart

Great little game - reminded me of Lemmings

If you get stuck - like what I did! -here's the cheat sheet


----------



## JamKart

Here's another puzzle by the same guy - & I didn't have to cheat


----------



## JamKart

Sorry - try this link


----------



## Kell

The second one is easier. I've ttried the first one before and have never been able to make it do anything. :?


----------



## Pammy

Mine's the reverse. I did the first one (spaceship) easily - loved it and no cheating - but can't work the second one out at all :?


----------



## JamKart

So where are you stuck?


----------

